# Boaters



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

In addittion to State a Fed Regs:

Check your wheel bearings, make sure the spare has air

Pack some reserve fuel

Tow rope

Spare drain plug

Basic tools/spare spark plug


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

I fell victim to my own laziness earlier in the summer when I pulled into the driveway and noticed humming coming from my boat trailer. The only thing left of the bearings were inner and outer race. Really lucky it didnt come off on the highway.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's easy to check your bearings, just jack up one side of the trailer at a time and spin the wheel. If it doesn't spin freely, or it makes noise you know you have a problem. When you change bearings, remember not to over tighten the nut, or your bearings will heat up going down the road. I put the nut on hand tight then turn with a socket to line up the kotter pin hole. It's so much easier to check them/replace now while it's still warm rather than in the freezing snow on the side of the freeway. Also, if you let the bearings fail you will be replacing an axle too. I replaced my bearings this summer.


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

If you run a mud motor opening would be a good day to stay out of the airboat channel at FB. Make sure you have lights!!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

silversurfer said:


> If you run a mud motor opening would be a good day to stay out of the airboat channel at FB. Make sure you have lights!!!!


 I think it's more than just mudmotor guys you are going to have to worry about. There have been a lot of smaller paddle boats and canoes playing around in the channel the last 2 weeks.

Here is some more information on the safety equipment you are required to have.

http://stateparks.utah.gov/resources/boating/laws-rules


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

silversurfer said:


> If you run a mud motor opening would be a good day to stay out of the airboat channel at FB. Make sure you have lights!!!!


Everyday is a good day for the non-airpowered to stay OUTA that channel...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Whiskey Hound said:


> I fell victim to my own laziness earlier in the summer when I pulled into the driveway and noticed humming coming from my boat trailer. The only thing left of the bearings were inner and outer race. Really lucky it didnt come off on the highway.


As did i... sort of...

I ran my rig plumb DRY while shooting fish on the spur this past summer, even used up the 1Gal i had as spare in trying to find fish. By the time i realised just how far we were out, and how much bouncing around we truely had done, it was to late to get all the way back in. With what i had left over in the tank, it got us back to the southeast corner of the D line when it petterreterered out. It was by sheer dumb luck that it all happened within shouting distance of the only other boat out there that day. I was able to talk them into giving me enough to get my to the ramp, i figured two quarts (Gatorade Bottle's worth) would be enough. It was... -barely- The motor sputtered and died just as i was easing off the throddle at the ramp... :shock::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Lesson re-learned!!!

THANKS AGAIN TO THE FINE YOUNG MEN TAHT WERE OUT THERE THAT DAY, I OWE YA!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Everyday is a good day for the non-airpowered to stay OUTA that channel...


Couldn't agree more! that place is a disaster waiting to happen for anyone who isn't driving a air thrust boat..


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought my fishing boat in 2006, with an EZ Loader trailer with oil bath hubs. I drag my boat over 1000 miles each way to the coast each year in the heat of summer. I have never touched my hubs.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

paddler213 said:


> I bought my fishing boat in 2006, with an EZ Loader trailer with oil bath hubs. I drag my boat over 1000 miles each way to the coast each year in the heat of summer. I have never touched my hubs.


What is thus thing you speak of "oil bath hubs". What type of sorcery is this.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Whiskey Hound said:


> What is thus thing you speak of "oil bath hubs". What type of sorcery is this.


They're becoming more common. Some still prefer grease hubs, but the oil bath hubs have been great for me. Some argue that the grease hubs are better because they have positive pressure that prevents the vacuum effect when you back into the water after trailering. But my hubs never even get warm to the touch, so that's not an issue. I think EZ Loader switched all their trailers to oil bath hubs in ~2005, but don't quote me:

http://estore.ezloader.com/product.asp?3=2436

Easy to change the oil, too:


----------

